# Cardiopulmonary Stress Test CPT code



## kvogel03 (Dec 13, 2017)

What is the cpt code cardiopulmonary stress test ?


----------



## heartyoga (Dec 15, 2017)

*Stress Test code*

We code our stress test done at the hospital 
93016 
93018
78452-26


----------

